# Weakness Leaving My Body!!



## the_leprechaun (Jul 30, 2006)

ok hi to everybody, finally decided to get myself back in action after about a year of being amazingly lazy!! so here`s some stats to get started! my goal is to eventually reach 10% BF, aiming to loose around 1-1.5lbs per week
Here goes,and any comments greatly appreciated!! 


6 ft tall
200 lbs 
BF 30%  (going to take an accurate measurement tomorrow)

diet is going to be around 2400 calories for the first 2 weeks and then reduced by 10% each week afterwords( will make adjustments according to results each week!)

diet will be as followsthis is what i want it to be but gona slowly work myself into it with healthy options)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites 99 21 1 0
1 whole egg 75 6 1 5
1 cup of oats 303 13 52 5

Meal :2
1 cup of oats 303 13 52 5
1 serving of p.powder 82 17 1 1
1 cup of low fat milk 86 8 12 0
.5 cup of berries 22 0 5 0
3 fish oil caps 

Meal 3:

1 chicken breasts 229 43 0 5
Lettuce 18 2 3 0
1 apple 81 0 21 0
Some walnuts 15g

Meal 4:
(pre WO)
.5 cup cooked brown rice 180 4 36 2
1 chicken breasts 229 43 0 5
1 cup of brocalli 51 6 10 0
2 fish oil caps 

Meal 5:
(PWO)
2 serving of p. powder 164 34 2 2
1 cup of oats 303 13 52 5 

meal 6:
Tin of tuna 150 36 0 1
some walnuts 5g

total cals 2400
total protein 240
Total carbs 241
Total fat 31

Exercise!!! the fun part 
cycle into work mon-fri
5 miles in- 5 miles back (uphill) 
going to be tough but will get me fit and aid the fat loss
i will increase cals if this is taking weight off to quickly!

weights mon-wed-fri

a basic push-pull-legs split
focusing on compound movements to help retain muscle

sat and sun rest days

thanks for any help which i know will help me achieve my goals!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck with your goals. At 6' 200lbs, going down to 10% BF if you're at 30% right now might be a little drastic. I think a recomp would be more in order than anything... At 6' I don't think you'd want to get much lighter than 170lbs. Even that's pretty light.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Good luck with your goals. At 6' 200lbs, going down to 10% BF if you're at 30% right now might be a little drastic. I think a recomp would be more in order than anything... At 6' I don't think you'd want to get much lighter than 170lbs. Even that's pretty light.



Excuse the newbiness of this question but, what do you mean by a recomp?

I know it's a body recomposition, but why would that be better and how would it help. Because I am 25% body fat, 188lbs, 6'0, and I was thinking of cutting down to about 157lbs (12% BF) and then doing a clean bulk but it there is a better reason to do otheriwse, I'd definitely like to hear the reasons behind it. I am trying to learn


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jul 30, 2006)

yes sry for not stating it clearly... i wouldnt want to go below 175, so you are right a recomp is what is in order and i think it would help me better achieve my goals while still attaining a good amount of strength, and as i said i will be reassesing myself every 2 weeks to see what needs changing. i dont think its too drastic as im only looking to loose about 1lb(of fat hopefully) each week...im in this for the long haul!! 

the advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 30, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Excuse the newbiness of this question but, what do you mean by a recomp?
> 
> I know it's a body recomposition, but why would that be better and how would it help. Because I am 25% body fat, 188lbs, 6'0, and I was thinking of cutting down to about 157lbs (12% BF) and then doing a clean bulk but it there is a better reason to do otheriwse, I'd definitely like to hear the reasons behind it. I am trying to learn


Well, I take it you're new to resistance training, diet, and regular cardio? If so, you could just eat around maintenance calories and it's likely you would drop some fat and gain some muscle. Alternatively, you could eat a little under maintenance to drop weight, and when you get down to 170 or so, start eating maintenance again. I've been at the whole diet/training thing for 17 months and I'm still not close to where I want to be, so patience is also key.

If you want to drop more weight, you can, but personally, I would never drop under 170lbs again if I can help it, and I'm only 5'10". I guess it's partially mental because I was 157lbs before I started, and I don't want to lose much of the weight I've worked hard for, even if I have a totally different body composition than I used to.


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jul 31, 2006)

*day 1*

so first day nearly over.... 
diet isnt up to standard yet, although it was all healthy and i got my protein requirement in, i just have to increase healthy carbs to get my cals up to where they should be ! basically down to bad planning but it will be rectifyed tomorrow .

in terms of exercise i did my 10 miles cycle (2x5)
the last 5 was really though as it was uphill into a strong breeze but i felt good afterwards, and i think this will help me stay focused as i have to do it to get into work each day!! and will keep me in this mind set and help me focus on lifting too!! 

in terms of weights i did a simple chest and triceps workout, really basic to get myself back into it, although since im working out at home im limited with the amount of weight i have, although i certainly have enough to push me for the time being lol
going to start adding more detail soon in terms of diet and routine so as to get max benefit from all your advice but until then

any comments appreciated,
over and out folks till tomorrow


----------

